# Anyone from Saskatchewan?..or even..



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Canada, lol.. I don't think there is many people here from around Saskatoon.. unless I'm wrong. I dunno. It would be exciting because we probably go to the same show's and stuff if you're from Saskatchewan!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ontario here. There are a few people from Alberta on here, but I don't recall seeing any from Saskatchewan. Must be lovely to ride on the plains.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Alberta here..


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

I am from Alberta.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

wow no one from SK.. holy man lol. 
Well where i ride its not even close to open plains haha. My parents live on the edge of the valley.. I found some pictures. In the summer this is one spot I love to ride!
















Those are the only ones I can find. There's so many wild animals, and nice views. Its an amazing experience. 
Enjoy! lol.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh, the valley is beautiful. I've gone past it and thought of it like an oasis!


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

U've been past it??

It so is, haha the one year we took a boat! down the river.. we couldn't find anything smaller but hey it worked lol.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I am from Alberta....I don't recall seeing anyone from Sask either.


----------

